# Cost of joining.



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Call me thick ( yeah I know i'm thick :x ) But I have just tried to join the club via here. I was under the assumption membership was/is Â£30 a year. However it rather looks like its actually Â£35 as there is Â£5 postage in the membership postage box under available options for the year, is that correct? :?


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

les said:


> Call me thick ( yeah I know i'm thick :x ) But I have just tried to join the club via here. I was under the assumption membership was/is Â£30 a year. However it rather looks like its actually Â£35 as there is Â£5 postage in the membership postage box under available options for the year, is that correct? :?


That is correct Les 

As with most (all?) on-line shops, we have a standard cost of item and then we have postage based on 3 regions (UK, Europe & Rest of the World)... this is the only way we can do this without adding a seperate item for each 1yr, 2yr & 3yr membership for every region (ie membership 9 items, instead of the current 3).

The postage covers 5 items (1 membership pack/magazine & 4 magazines).

I hope this helps. We really don't do this to rip people off :? We are all owners volunteering our time to run our club.


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> les said:
> 
> 
> > Call me thick ( yeah I know i'm thick :x ) But I have just tried to join the club via here. I was under the assumption membership was/is Â£30 a year. However it rather looks like its actually Â£35 as there is Â£5 postage in the membership postage box under available options for the year, is that correct? :?
> ...


Cam down ,calm down [smiley=stop.gif] I get the picture I guessed as much. Cheers. :wink:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Glad to have you as a member Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

nutts said:


> Glad to have you as a member Les


and my Â£35 :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

les said:


> nutts said:
> 
> 
> > Glad to have you as a member Les
> ...


Now you are a member (or will be when we process your membership)... it's your club, which means it still your Â£35!

Good isn't it :wink:


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

Plus my commission Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s for press ganging him into it [smiley=behead.gif]


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

davidg said:


> Plus my commission Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s for press ganging him into it [smiley=behead.gif]


Paid in pies i bet


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

davidg said:


> Plus my commission Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s for press ganging him into it [smiley=behead.gif]


You do it for LOVE


----------



## davidg (Sep 14, 2002)

nutts said:


> davidg said:
> 
> 
> > Plus my commission Â£Â£Â£Â£Â£s for press ganging him into it [smiley=behead.gif]
> ...


Of Pies :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :wink:


----------



## ObiWan (Sep 25, 2005)

Hope to see you on Dave's or Dani's cruises Les


----------



## les (Jul 24, 2006)

Ok so how do I resign then [smiley=end.gif]


----------



## KammyTT (Jun 28, 2006)

wait a minute i was 45 for my members fee


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

That'll be the international postage to Scotland :wink:

Seriously though, it does seem like you may have selected the International postage option (Â£15) instead of the UK one (Â£5). Can easily be done if your scrolling using a scroll wheel - Scrolling the drop-down options as opposed to scrolling the page. Might be worth an e-mail to one or more of the committee to find out.


----------

